# Flashing EFIESP and MainOS for Lumia 920? (RM821_3051.50009.1424.0004)



## ChrisX930 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I want to install Win10 on my NOKIA Lumia 920.
To do that, I need root access on my Phone.
I used WPInternals 1.2 to unlock the bootloader.
Now I need to Unlock the EFIESP and the MainOS Partition of my Firmware (RM821_3051.50009.1424.0004_RETAIL_eu_croatia_511_04_445648_prd_signed.ffu) because I can't switch to Mass Storage mode without SBL3 (not found for my firmware qwq).

When I try to unlock these, I get the error Message: 






This is what I did:




G = EFIESP Partition
H = MainOS Partition

Can anyone help me and explain how to enable root Access to my Phone?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

you downloaded Engineering SBL3 for 920?
https://www.mediafire.com/?o4ncn87yhtzgu82

ffu and emergency flash loader hex file for 920 you can download from (FAST8960_PHI.hex), depend to product code
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-821

for example screenshot for Tmobile HR black


----------



## ChrisX930 (Feb 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you downloaded Engineering SBL3 for 920?
> https://www.mediafire.com/?o4ncn87yhtzgu82
> 
> ffu and emergency flash loader hex file for 920 you can download from (FAST8960_PHI.hex), depend to product code
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I flashed the Engineering SBL3 to my Lumia 920, that worked.
I can boot into Mass Storage Mode but I'm unable to enable root access





Is there a way to enable the root Access manually? If yes, how can I do that?
Currently I'm on OS Version "8.10.14176.243" which isn't on the "supported OS"-List.


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 3, 2017)

Why do you want "Root Acess"?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

download FFU from lumiafirmware!

is 8.10.14219.341 and this version is supported

if you dont know product code of your lumia, look in SIM tray (is hidden inside, you need pull it)
or use WDRT to download latest FFU


----------



## ChrisX930 (Feb 3, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Why do you want "Root Acess"?

Click to collapse



To install XAPs I need to install (like vcREG_1_6_W10M.xap) to be able to update my Lumia 920 to Windows 10. Or is there another way?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 3, 2017)

In  Mass Storage mode you can mount Registry Hive in regedit. (launch regedit as sytem privilèges)


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

or simple flash custom ROM from here http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-235/ after unlocking bootloader...


----------



## ChrisX930 (Feb 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> or simple flash custom ROM from here http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-235/ after unlocking bootloader...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't understand this language on the website.
But to be sure. Can I use any ROM they provide for Lumia920 or do I have to check something before I flash the ROM to my device?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisX930 said:


> Unfortunately I don't understand this language on the website.
> But to be sure. Can I use any ROM they provide for Lumia920 or do I have to check something before I flash the ROM to my device?

Click to collapse



you dont need to understand, just download custom ROM zip file (dont unzip) and flash it with WPinternals after you unlock bootloader.... and also you have pictures how to do it... pictures helps more than words


----------



## ChrisX930 (Feb 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you dont need to understand, just download custom ROM zip file (dont unzip) and flash it with WPinternals after you unlock bootloader.... and also you have pictures how to do it... pictures helps more than words

Click to collapse



Hmmm,,,, I just did what the images "said".
Unlocked the bootloader and Flashed the ROM (zipped) to my device.
Mass Storage still works, can browse through the Storage.
Tried a Soft Reset but the Lumia920 won't boot. I just get the "NOKIA" screen (Black Screen with White NOKIA Font).

Can you help me finding the right ROM for my Lumia 920 (rm-821_eu_croatia_511)?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisX930 said:


> Can you help me finding the right ROM for my Lumia 920 (rm-821_eu_croatia_511)?

Click to collapse



this is only custom ROM, no others...

few moths ago i put this ROM to 920 and all still working fine. no problems...


----------

